# Hello from the PNW



## Pinecone (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi there, just getting into beekeeping here in Oregon. We just bought a Warre hive last weekend. We look forward to having it full of happy bees this spring! I started getting excited about bees about 2 years ago when a swarm moved into our bird box, I loved watching them come and go. We didn't have the means or knowledge to keep them at the time, so they went to a local beekeeper who gave them a good home. Since then my family and I have been reading and researching and my family and I are excited to start our own hive to take care of! I look forward to gaining even more knowledge here. 

Here's a photo I took last spring, I thought you guys might enjoy it. The basalt birdbath in my front yard:


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck in 2016!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Welcome to the neighborhood! Highly recommend checking with the Oregon State Beekeeping Association for your local chapter. Also, the OSU Master Beekeeper Program is an excellent resource. Enjoy!


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Welcome from Boring (East of you and West of Secret). Good luck with your hive, the swarm would have worked wonders on that Warre.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

This forum is a great place to ask questions and to learn about bees. Welcome.


----------



## Pinecone (Jan 13, 2016)

minz said:


> Welcome from Boring (East of you and West of Secret). Good luck with your hive, the swarm would have worked wonders on that Warre.


Yup, that swarm would have been great! But being the research people we are, we don't like to jump into things blind, which we would have at the time. Lucky for us, we know where the bee tree is that that swarm came from, (it's in a park near us) so we'll be setting up a swarm trap in our front yard. We've also are aware of another bee tree near a friend of ours, which is so productive, it has consistently swarmed a couple of times every year for the last several years. So much so that a local beekeeper keeps a swarm trap in our friends yard and catches a couple of swarms a year. We have permission this year to put one of our swarm traps in their yard, so we feel like our chances are pretty good!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

